# 805 area code



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Yo wasup, any and all nissan enthusiast who live in the 805 area code who wanna meet up and chill, "let's do it" contact me thru AIM for details.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Turbo Se-R in the 805 right here. I think I am the only one in the 805 though 

Frank


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

turbo se-r ehh? coo, u wanna meet up some time and chill or whatever? or whatever lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

805 right here too. im in the ventura area.
let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

coo, that makes three of us so far.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

we can have a three way race, i shouldnt even mention it, i might end up losing


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

huh huh, you said "3 way" 

SE-Riously, when are we going to meet up? I like the sound of Friday nights, we can caravan to all the cruise scenes. My girlfriend also has an SE-R (98), and her sister may be buying a new Spec V this week. 

805, I know you work until 10pm, do you get off any earlier ever?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

nope, i'd be lucky if i ever did, only weekends, those are about the only days i get off......on fridays, i sometimes get off earlier...like at 7


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey 805 peeps.


MOSSY ROLL OUT OCT 5.. u all down?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6073


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

of course we're down Liu...........gotta show for the nissan community....


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hey hey.....now you cant forget about this 805er here lol hey all ya 805 heads meet up at the mobil gas station in the best buy parking lot no later then 715am we(nissanpower805 and maybe some guy i know with a spec-v) go caravan down to lui place and meet up with mroe nissans and then roll down...anyhow hope to hear from ya...... do u 805 have pix of ur ride or no?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

ATTENTION 805 PEEPS!! i live in oxnard i may have talked to some of you guys before but we have a nissan crew in the 805!! and its starting out strong and dedicated...this is our lie up so far...skyline r34 gtr vspec2(for reals!!)
1 300zx 
1 200sx
1 maxima
1 g20
1 240sx 
3 sentras(se,se-r,spec v)
we always kick it together so i really would like you guys to come check it out its definitly worth coming out to chill with us...all of our cars have plenty of work in them we have all out show cars and fast cars as well so please respond asap to meet up 

[email protected]


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

what sthe g20 have on it??? i think i've seen ya around but not sure..... whats thes name of your crew??? and whats the info on all ya cars i wouldnt mind stopping by and shyt to see ya guys/ladies shyt :0) ight yo if u have aol or yahoo hit me up on talking my s/n on there is GeeKnow805 on both so later or hit me up on email @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*SE-R SPec V*

yo was up, im a 805 spec V here, trying to find peeps, wednesday i saw some fool with a white spec V with rims and exhaust, i gots a AZtec Spec V, so just holla if you meet some time.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

that white se-r spec-v lives on the base if im not mistaken i seen him drive onto it so ya lol anyhow theres alot of spec-v out here....which one do u have is it stock or que? LoL hey peace


----------

